# GFCI plug (not outlet) makes annoying clicking sound



## vertigoelectric

We recently bought a used portable air conditioner on craigslist. I would have waited to buy one new somewhere but I had to get one I could afford right away. It has been too hot to sleep.

Anyway, it works great. There's just one issue. The plug has a built in GFCI and every once in a while it will begin making a clicking noise. I've tried researching this issue but haven't found any real helpful advice. Most of the issues I've read about involve the GFCI outlets, and the advice was usually to replace them. Since this is on the end of the plug and not the wall outlet, I don't think I can just "cut it off" and put another one on.

Is there anything I can do to stop the clicking sound? It's incredibly annoying and keeps me from sleeping. I'm willing to try just about anything as long as it doesn't cost money... because I have none to spend.


----------



## octaneman

Hi vertigoelectric



I believe you could bypass the ground fault interface by installing a 3 prong plug but you will need the unit's schematic if you plan on doing a by-pass. On some A/C units there is a wiring schematic inside the box for repairing, if there isn't one I suggest you contact the manufacturer and get as much information on the unit for parts and and diagrams. 


Warning ! : Messing around with appliances is dangerous which can cause serious injury or death, please do not start taking the unit apart if you don't know what you're doing.


Good Luck!


----------



## vertigoelectric

Thanks for the reply! I'll consider that an option. =]


----------



## Basementgeek

Any chance you could try another receptacle ? You could have a little problem, like arching, in the current one. Things like arching maybe cause the GFI to chatter.

Just a thought.

BG


----------



## vertigoelectric

Basementgeek said:


> Any chance you could try another receptacle ? You could have a little problem, like arching, in the current one. Things like arching maybe cause the GFI to chatter.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> BG


Well, I don't think the cord will reach another receptacle. I do have an old power strip I can use to bridge that gap. Although adding the power strip will just be adding more possible issues to the equation, but it's my only current option (haha, no pun intended, lol). I suppose it's worth a try.

Once I set that up, though, it'll probably take a few nights to test, because I never know when it's going to happen. I'll just have to use it normally while I'm trying to sleep and see if it starts clicking again.





lol... _current _option. I love it.


----------



## Basementgeek

A power strip wiring will probably not be heavy enough to handle an AC unit i.e. fire hazard.

The extension cord, if used MUST be at least the same gauge or heavier, depending on the length of the run.

BG


----------



## vertigoelectric

Basementgeek said:


> A power strip wiring will probably not be heavy enough to handle an AC unit i.e. fire hazard.
> 
> The extension cord, if used MUST be at least the same gauge or heavier, depending on the length of the run.
> 
> BG


The power strip says the max load is _15 AMPS 125V VAC_. The AC unit's plug says _15A 120VAC 1800W_. It appears that the power strip might be tough enough to handle it. It's one of those old brown metal ones with the super thick cord, not one of the cheap plastic ones you get from a Walgreens :grin:

Think it will work?


----------



## Basementgeek

I myself would probably try it, but you will need to watch it very closely.
Every few minutes touch the male ends of the plugs, if they start getting warmer, then you are pushing it.

Please note that using any type of extension cord there is a greater chance of fires.

BG


----------

